# download PDF



## sada (17. Dez 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte gerne ein Pdf von einem Webserver herunterladen mittels Java und dann auf meiner Festplatte speichern. 
Hat jemand erfahrung damit und kann mir einen Anstoss geben wie das funktionieren kann.


----------



## tommysenf (17. Dez 2014)

Mit Hilfe der URL Klasse einen InputStream öffnen und die Daten in einen FileOutputStream schreiben. Ferdisch...


----------



## sada (17. Dez 2014)

oke danke i'm trying it.


----------

